# Hilfe, ich als Nub brauche eure Hilfe



## Chrischen (17. August 2006)

Hallo ich als Nub hab mir schon einige Kameras gekauft und die waren alle nicht billig aber ich war nie zufrieden damit.
Die meisten haben im dunkeln ihre Leistung nicht vollbracht.
Weil ich viel unterwegs bin auf Party´s brauch ich ne Kamera die gute Bilder im dunkeln macht...
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen...
Die Fotos sollen nicht professionell oder für irgentwelche Zeitschriften sein sondern nur für mich...
Die sollte  auch im Rahmen des möglichen bleiben vom Preis her...


----------



## Leola13 (17. August 2006)

Hai,



			
				Chrischen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die meisten haben im dunkeln ihre Leistung nicht vollbracht.
> ...



Ein bisschen mehr Info wäre nicht schlecht.  Evtl. ein Beispielbild.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Chrischen (17. August 2006)

also beispiel hab ich nich... ich will einfach nur ne Kamera haben die gute bilder im dunkeln macht.. Verstehste?
Was das ding für funktionen hat usw is mir egal hauptsache wenn ich im dunkeln bilder mache das die gut sind und hell...
Ohne das ich die noch bearbeiten muss...
Muss auch nich weiß ich wieviel Pixel haben da ich sone großen ausdrucke nich mache weißt?
Ich hoffe du kannst mir weiter helfen...

MFG Chris


----------



## saschaf (17. August 2006)

> Ich hoffe du kannst mir weiter helfen...


Ich versuche dir mal zu helfen:
[HILFEMODE]
Also ein Beispiel habe ich nicht. Ich will einfach nur eine Kamera haben, die gute Bilder im Dunkeln macht. 
[/HILFEMODE]

Den Rest kannst du ja vieleich selber überarbeiten. Und lies dir bitte die Netiquette mal durch.

Zum Thema: Du brauchst eine Kamera bzw. ein Objektiv mit hoher Lichtstärke. Die Lichtstärke steht meistens direkt am Objektiv der Kamera. Je kleiner der Wert ist umso besser. 

MfG


----------

